# Need help stumbled onto this...



## Twistie (Mar 25, 2014)

I am uploading pictures and I have more to come. All labels on the pictures are GUESSES! I have never been on a forum before so I thank you for your patience. 
Earlier post placed in different area..
I understand this is forum for those serious about refining as well as those willing to do research. With that being said I would like to tell you why I am here with my somewhat uneducated questions. I was left to clean out a storage unit and all items were to be put in the dumpster. During the clean out I found Au and Ag parts from electronics but I also found what appears to be chemicals and/or the byproduct of some home refining. I am not a chemist nor do I have any experience in refining, but I know enough to not put anything in the trash that says AgNO3 or H2SO4 leach. I have in the past few days researched videos on leaching precious metals from electronic and also called the local university for help. I have not gotten very far and am a bit stumped. Please understand I am a full time working mother with two young children so I do not want to keep this stuff around. I am not interested in a magic pot of gold. Just looking for advice. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Twistie (Mar 25, 2014)

I am not sure how to add more attachments to my last post. Here are more pictures. As for the gold plated connectors it seems there is 8 lbs of Au connectors without scrap. 8 lbs with some wire scrap and 8 lbs of what I would call dirty. There are pictures of each sample below. I am most concerned with any hazard involved. Thanks again!


----------



## dannlee (Mar 25, 2014)

Curious what the weight is for the two plastic jars in the last photo labeled "_not sure what is inside these or how to find out_"...


----------



## necromancer (Mar 25, 2014)

IMG_20140325_091644_111.jpg
may be from waste treatment (sediment) may be copper (guessing)

IMG_20140325_100100_168.jpg
image to small for me to see contents

taconite mnso4.jpg
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taconite

mnso4
Manganese(II) sulfate
Chemical Compound
Manganese(II) sulfate usually refers to the inorganic compound with the formula MnSO4.
This pale pink deliquescent solid is a commercially significant manganese(II) salt

IMG_20140325_094731_309.jpg
can not read text on the jar


----------



## Twistie (Mar 26, 2014)

necromancer said:


> IMG_20140325_091644_111.jpg
> may be from waste treatment (sediment) may be copper (guessing)
> 
> IMG_20140325_100100_168.jpg
> ...



IMG_20140325_094731_309.jpg
writing on jar
Au conc.
2x H2SO4 leach and roast


----------



## butcher (Mar 26, 2014)

writing on jar
Au conc.
2x H2SO4 leach and roast

Gold concentrate
leached 2 times with sulfuric acid and roasted.


----------



## Ian_B (Mar 26, 2014)

It looks like their might be some sterling silver foils and a base to weighted candlesticks in that box of silver and misc silver picture.

If it says sterling on that piece that looks like the top of a soup can I would say take it out of the box as well as the other items that look like foil (thicker than aluminum foil) as those items are of a known purity level and have a value as is without further processing

If you go through that box and find anything that says 800, 835, sterling, 925, Coin Silver, or has a picture of a lion with one raised paw separate as well as they are already of a known purity level

The picture that says AU Conc from H2SO4 leach and roast was probably some items like circuit boards that were processed with Sulfuric acid and roasted leaving behind the undissolved metals and other materials


----------



## Twistie (Mar 26, 2014)

butcher said:


> writing on jar
> Au conc.
> 2x H2SO4 leach and roast
> 
> ...



Thank you and I was able to learn that from my research. At first I thought the Au Conc. might mean gold connectors. However what I could not figure out was what stage of refining this was. Does it mean the gold was already chemically treated and melted out? If it is waste is it hazardous?


----------



## Twistie (Mar 26, 2014)

Ian_B said:


> It looks like their might be some sterling silver foils and a base to weighted candlesticks in that box of silver and misc silver picture.
> 
> If it says sterling on that piece that looks like the top of a soup can I would say take it out of the box as well as the other items that look like foil (thicker than aluminum foil) as those items are of a known purity level and have a value as is without further processing
> 
> ...



Thank you. I have done a lot of research and learned much through this discovery. I will further look into the safe disposal of the Au leach. I have been working my way through the online book recommended. Most of the parts in the silver box seem to be part that are silver and copper alloy


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 26, 2014)

Most salts may be more or less cancerogene and/or allergenes, so wear gloves also when holding the vessels in your hand, goggles and wash hands always after having handled those vessels.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Mar 26, 2014)

Perhaps you ask the wrong questions.
What part of the world are you and who might be near enough to look everything over and help you deside what to do with it.

Maybe someone here would be interested in safely handling this for you on a toll refinning level.

B.S.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 26, 2014)

Twistie that bottom picture of the two jars looks very much like gold powder that's been refined but I could well be mistaken. As has been suggested post a general location not just USA, it's a large country, and ask for people near you to help, post all dealings with names and then we can either say they are good people or not. You could have a decent amount of money in that material so let's get it sorted and safely and fairly.


----------



## Twistie (Mar 26, 2014)

nickvc said:


> Twistie that bottom picture of the two jars looks very much like gold powder that's been refined but I could well be mistaken. As has been suggested post a general location not just USA, it's a large country, and ask for people near you to help, post all dealings with names and then we can either say they are good people or not. You could have a decent amount of money in that material so let's get it sorted and safely and fairly.



Thanks for the thought, I have updated my profile to include my hometown of Tucson AZ. This experience has been so educational. It has been a very long time since I have researched something with such passion and its nice to know my brain still works! It seems I am more interested in chemistry than I ever remember. If I was confident in my ability I would do some refining with my daughter for her school science fair project, but I am not.


----------



## Twistie (Mar 26, 2014)

Pantherlikher said:


> Perhaps you ask the wrong questions.
> What part of the world are you and who might be near enough to look everything over and help you deside what to do with it.
> 
> Maybe someone here would be interested in safely handling this for you on a toll refinning level.
> ...



Thanks, I updated my profile to include my hometown of Tucson AZ


----------



## Pantherlikher (Mar 26, 2014)

You reaslly wouldn't want to use the dangerous chemicals and mixes with your daughter. Especially with a science fair. Too many hazzards waiting for an accident.

Wish you were a tad closer to Pennsylvania, I'd help more.

If there's no one here close enough to you, you can offer to have 1 of us refine it and help you sell it. Just keep ALL of us informed of the dealings before doing anything. There are a few great people here but there's always the select few that have no problem being dishonest.

Good luck

B.S.


----------



## mls26cwru (Mar 26, 2014)

those two plastic jars of powder look an aweful lot like precipitated copper...if there is some green coloring in there, thats probably what it is... It could be gold powder, but that would be a crazy amount of gold. can you get some better close ups of the powder?


----------



## necromancer (Mar 26, 2014)

does anyone have photos of there dried sediment from a waste treatment system
that can be compared to the 2 plastic jars ??


----------



## Twistie (Mar 26, 2014)

Pantherlikher said:


> You reaslly wouldn't want to use the dangerous chemicals and mixes with your daughter. Especially with a science fair. Too many hazzards waiting for an accident.
> 
> Wish you were a tad closer to Pennsylvania, I'd help more.
> 
> ...




You are correct, way too many dangers involved that is one reason I am not storing at my home. Thanks for the advise and concern. Beth


----------



## Ian_B (Mar 26, 2014)

The AU Conc picture Probably still contains the Gold as I believe it was probably the other metals that were leached away with the Sulfuric acid. Don't dispose of that container yet before someone can test the material for you.


----------



## Twistie (Mar 26, 2014)

Out of respect for the gentleman who was the original owner of these items I wanted to share a bit of information, if only to show gratitude for giving me a reason to get excited about something new. It seems he went to high school in 1937 in Connecticut. I recovered his yearbooks from the dumpster and am sending back to the school. By the time I was involved in the unit clean out it was already half done so I am glad to see dumpster diving is not frowned on here. He had well over 50 leather bound text books on geology, chemistry and physics from the 30's 40's and 50's. Again all recovered from the dumpster and donated. There were also many pictures of a mining operation in Venezuela, including one with the president of Venezuela from 1953 hitting the "start up button" of the mine. 

To think, the reason I took a second look at the items in the dumpster was because I was concerned about hazardous materials being dumped. The more I searched the more intrigued I became. To be clear I did contact the family members who told me to discard the items and let them know what I had found out about the Au & Ag electrical scraps. There were in no way interested in recovering it and it seemed they had no real need for the money, if any gained. 

Thanks for reading. Beth


----------



## Twistie (Mar 26, 2014)

Here are some close up pictures of the brown/red powder. The first picture has the truest color. There is a penny and a terra cotta pot for color comparison. I do not see any green.


----------



## joubjonn (Mar 26, 2014)

On that last pic with the two plastic tubs of brown powder like you should in the last reply? Are actually gold sponge from AR you got yourself a massive payday. Massive!

You could take a pinch of that and buy yourself a mapp gas torch at Home Depot and find a quick and suitable clay and melt that little pinch and see if it balls up into gold. However since you don't know what it is that might be a bad idea, some HCl/Cl might be better. See if it dissolves. Also can get all that at Home Depot for less money then a torch.


----------



## Ian_B (Mar 26, 2014)

Was there any containers of acids in the lots? If so look for a bottle that says Nitric acid or HNO3. If you have a bottle of nitric acid Carefully outside with gloves on open the bottle and either carefully pour a very small amount of the acid into a glass container after that take a pinch of that brown powder and add it to the glass container with the acid. If no reaction occurs you are a very very very lucky person as that brown powder is most likely Gold.

If the powder fizzles and dissolves then it is most likely powdered copper from Iron being used to drop silver from a solution of Silver Nitrate.

Alternatively you could get a very small baggy and put 1/4 of a teaspoon of the brown powder in it and mail it in a regular letter to someone on the board here to test for you if that would make you feel more comfortable.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 26, 2014)

A simple way to test the unknown powder is to put a tiny bit on a sheet of white paper. Then use something like the back of a spoon and slide it over the powder, pushing down like you're trying to press the powder into the paper. If it's gold, it will show its true color. If it doesn't look gold when this is done, it probably isn't.

Dave


----------



## Twistie (Mar 26, 2014)

FrugalRefiner said:


> A simple way to test the unknown powder is to put a tiny bit on a sheet of white paper. Then use something like the back of a spoon and slide it over the powder, pushing down like you're trying to press the powder into the paper. If it's gold, it will show its true color. If it doesn't look gold when this is done, it probably isn't.
> 
> Dave




Thanks for the test. I tried and it still looks clay color, but I did find gold flecks and was able to pick out a few, but they are small. Guess I'm going to have to find another way to pay for the starter on my ol' car. I was hoping for a highlander :lol: . This has sure been fun hoping and dreaming. Always worth it if I learn something new, and that I have.


----------



## goldenchild (Mar 26, 2014)

Do you have pictures of your test? I still think that looks very much like gold sponge. I don't see why someone would store such a small quantity of iron or copper precipitate.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 26, 2014)

Is it possible as at least one person has mentioned that it's a substance part way through being processed?

The "twice leached in H2SO4 and roasted" comment doesn't imply that any gold has yet been removed. It's described as a concentrate and the rub test did show some particles that could be gold so maybe it's ready to be taken a step further to recover whatever else is in there.

I guess the difficulty is in knowing what exactly the source was.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Mar 26, 2014)

What does the blue top of the container say?
Is there any other hand written markings on either?

Who is close to her that will toll refine and pay?....
The question of the day?

B.S.
And how about the other stuff?...


----------



## Twistie (Mar 26, 2014)

Pantherlikher said:


> What does the blue top of the container say?
> Is there any other hand written markings on either?
> 
> Who is close to her that will toll refine and pay?....
> ...



- the top reads #1 & 2

-Img 20140325-100100-168 the note reads Cm -6-1138. Cm on the periodic table is Curium and that is a scary read. 

-It seems the gold connectors are military as one part that still has pins in it has an Army stamp

-The silver clips seen in the silver box read 9053251 and when I looked up the part number it belonged to the US army aviation and missile


----------



## Ian_B (Mar 26, 2014)

Could it be Cn possibly for Contacts? as in electrical contacts? could you take a closer picture of what those silvery items are in that Cn or m container?


----------



## butcher (Mar 26, 2014)

The red powder could be iron.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 26, 2014)

is there any way (mathematically) for twistie figure out the weight of those 2 plastic jars to see if it's gold ??


i looked this up, no idea if it's correct or not (seems kind of heavy) for 1 cubic inch.

1 cubic inch of solid gold = 0.70 pounds or 317.515 grams

1 cubic inch of solid copper = 0.31 pounds or 140.614 grams

what would slightly compressed gold powder weigh ? (pressed by hand into a square container) 4 inches X 4 inches X 4 inches


----------



## goldenchild (Mar 27, 2014)

Twistie said:


> Pantherlikher said:
> 
> 
> > What does the blue top of the container say?
> ...




Wiki says "Most curium is produced by bombarding uranium or plutonium with neutrons in nuclear reactors – one tonne of spent nuclear fuel contains about 20 grams of curium." I think you are safe that this man didn't have this much of this stuff. But I could be wrong.

Ok... everyone is dying to know if you struck it rich with those two containers full of the brown "stuff". Myself included! If you are willing to send me a 5 gram sample I will test it for *FREE* and send you back 100% of the gold if it is indeed gold. Pm me for my address if interested.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 27, 2014)

Twistie Goldenchild is a good guy and can be trusted so give him a try.


----------



## joubjonn (Mar 27, 2014)

i really don't think its Cerium, it's produced in small quanities for nuclear research and it's radioactive, i just don't think it's possible for anyone to have that much of it sitting around in a locker, no one would want it, no use for it unless you work at los alamos lab and even then you wouldn't take it out of the building.

get some HCl muratic acid from home depot and some clorox bleach, place a very small amount of that powder in it and see if it dissolves or if some of it dissolves you might have some gold. do it outside in a glass pyrex and wear some gloves.


----------



## joubjonn (Mar 27, 2014)

or better yet send it to Goldenchild and he will take care of it for you


----------



## Twistie (Mar 27, 2014)

joubjonn said:


> or better yet send it to Goldenchild and he will take care of it for you



I think that is what I will do. Thanks to everyone for the kind help. Another person offered but is in Canada so this route may be easier. Beside with all the research on my computer on acids and now Cm, I don't need the NSA getting spooked.


----------



## rickbb (Mar 27, 2014)

The NSA is not a worry, you local fire dept or haz mat inspector that knows almost nothing about this hobby, those are who you need to watch out for.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 27, 2014)

I've got to say this has been a darned good thread. 

Keep us posted when you test off that powder.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 27, 2014)

spaceships said:


> I've got to say this has been a darned good thread.
> 
> Keep us posted when you test off that powder.



darned good !!

:!: :!: :!: i'd still like to see twistie get a big chunk of gold out of that :!: :!: :!:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 27, 2014)

Twistie said:


> FrugalRefiner said:
> 
> 
> > A simple way to test the unknown powder is to put a tiny bit on a sheet of white paper. Then use something like the back of a spoon and slide it over the powder, pushing down like you're trying to press the powder into the paper. If it's gold, it will show its true color. If it doesn't look gold when this is done, it probably isn't.
> ...



If the gold is clean, dry, and pure, the bright shiny gold color will be immediate and obvious. If the powder is damp or impure or, if it contains some acids, there may be little or no color change. That doesn't mean that the gold isn't high value. 

The fact that some gold flecks occurred is good. I would put a pinch of it in a beaker and rinse it several times with a little boiling distilled water - pour in some hot distilled water, let it settle, and pour the water off. Repeat several times. Then I would dry it bone dry over slow heat. Then, repeat the test. 

I used to just pick up some of the dry powder on my finger and then rub it hard against the side of a beaker. Then, look at the powder on your finger.


----------



## Geo (Mar 28, 2014)

With a little study, you can test the powder yourself with some household chemicals that can all be purchased at Walmart. hcl/Cl will put a very small sample into solution and stannous chloride will let you know if gold is present. When dealing with small enough samples, the risk are reduced greatly. Using a few ml's of solution will give you a definitive answer. hcl can be purchased at Walmart as well as the bleach and tin fishing weights. With these three components (and some time studying, the material isnt going anywhere), you can test for gold yourself and know for sure.


----------



## Twistie (Mar 28, 2014)

I wanted to let everyone know I sent a sample of each to Goldenchild. I am trying to keep my feet on the ground but I must admit the excitement has been creeping into my dreams. There are other items that I am trying to figure out, four sample bags with no labels, a gray rock which is heavy, non magnetic and looks to have some gold specs, plus what to do with the bag that says Pb with some Au. Thank you to all those who are hoping and praying for us, any amount of pay out would sure help with a pile of medical bills.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 28, 2014)

is that

PD or PB ?

PD is palladium
PB is lead


----------



## dannlee (Mar 28, 2014)

First - keep this all in safe places... No eggs in one basket Ms Twistie!

Pd = Palladium and according to the quotes on the bottom of the page is $770 an ounce today....


----------



## Twistie (Mar 28, 2014)

It is Pb my mistake. I did take that heavy strange looking rock to a jeweler. At first he thought it might be a meteorite. However after telling him how I came to have it as well as him filing a bit of it away and seeing some crystals, he said he thinks it might be slag. So the mystery continues. Which is good as the anticipation is killing me. I have not been able to find anywhere in town where I could get some Nitric acid to do the test myself so it is all in the hands of Goldenchild.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Mar 28, 2014)

Always nice having that feeling of something great about to happen...but what, or your case, how much.

I just got back from a local auction.
Spent $4.50 and got scrap, wires, printers, steel, etc.
I also happened to see a plastic bag slip under the box flap on the bottom. Pulled it n saw some chains in a nice bag.

Got home n 1 breacelet sized chain is SILVER...and the other necklace says 720 italy... Hmm... now how much GOLD is that?
No weights of guesses yet but hey...What do ta want for $4.50 right?

B.S.


----------



## Twistie (Mar 28, 2014)

Pantherlikher said:


> Always nice having that feeling of something great about to happen...but what, or your case, how much.
> 
> I just got back from a local auction.
> Spent $4.50 and got scrap, wires, printers, steel, etc.
> ...




I admit this forum has become addictive. I have been reading threads all day long.


----------



## Twistie (Mar 28, 2014)

I've been doing some research on the other items in my lot. I was wondering if anyone could confirm if I am correct in my findings. Strange thing about the rock / slag, when the jeweler put a small magnet to the rock it stuck. Here at home I have tried many magnets, both larger and of different strengths, and it did not attract in fact you could feel a slight repelling force. Any thoughts?

Thank you

PS If we did hit the mother load, consider this forum's yearly cost paid for sometime to come.


----------



## Ian_B (Mar 28, 2014)

Pantherlikher said:


> Always nice having that feeling of something great about to happen...but what, or your case, how much.
> 
> I just got back from a local auction.
> Spent $4.50 and got scrap, wires, printers, steel, etc.
> ...



You sure its 720 and not 750? 750 is 18k


----------



## Pantherlikher (Mar 28, 2014)

Could be Ian_B. I had my glasses on, big magnifying glass and an eye piece from a telescope and still couldn't be sure. It needs to be cleaned so.

Yes, I can't see in front of my nose anymore. Or farther then my arm reaches... Everything get's fuzzy.

Twistie, all those connectors on the units you pictured are plated with gold. Leading me to venture a guess that you either have 2 containers of copper with no oxidation, or Gold... 

Can you weigh the containers and guess as to the volume of the container?

B.S.


----------



## Geo (Mar 28, 2014)

The component with the connectors has a military part number so its all mill spec. I'm curious as to whats under the piece of aluminum.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 29, 2014)

if you want a good magnet ask the guy at your local computer shop if he has a magnet out of a hard drive, tell him its to test rocks that you found

hard drive magnets are neodymium, there very strong, make sure you prepare yourself for the "pull" they have & do not get your fingers in the way.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 31, 2014)

I've handled over thousands of meteorites and I don't think it is a meteorite. It looks more like a piece of complex sulphide ore to me. I'm quite confident that it isn't slag, slag usually have gas bubbles inside it, have a more fine grained and almost glassy texture.

To find out if it attracts a magnet or not it is best to tie the magnet to a string and dangle it close to the rock surface, then it is quite obvious if it is attracted or not. There could be spots which are more magnetic than the rest of the rock, places where certain magnetic minerals have clumped together.

I could take a closer look at the rock but I live in Sweden and it would probably be too expensive to send it.

Göran


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 31, 2014)

Aww Goran send me some meteorites please. I'll cover the shipping! 8) 8) 

Jon


----------



## Twistie (Mar 31, 2014)

g_axelsson said:


> I've handled over thousands of meteorites and I don't think it is a meteorite. It looks more like a piece of complex sulphide ore to me. I'm quite confident that it isn't slag, slag usually have gas bubbles inside it, have a more fine grained and almost glassy texture.
> 
> To find out if it attracts a magnet or not it is best to tie the magnet to a string and dangle it close to the rock surface, then it is quite obvious if it is attracted or not. There could be spots which are more magnetic than the rest of the rock, places where certain magnetic minerals have clumped together.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the tip, I'll try that. One person said it may be a very old meteorite that has had the outside layer "turned" into earth from compaction over the years. Maybe its something closer to compacted "earth" around the meteorite. English is my husbands second language so sometimes translations can get a bit fuzzy for us. Would this make any since to you?

Beth


----------



## Twistie (Mar 31, 2014)

Those who have followed this thread may find these facts interesting as they gives some additional clues to the mysteries of my find. I must admit when I came across this information it did give me pause after our conversations regarding Cm (curium). However a man with this level of intelligence, and living until 90 years old, would most likely have some high safety standards 

.....Received his Bachelor's degree from the University of Minnesota in 1940, with a major in metallurgy and geology. *During the war years he was employed by Union Carbide Company, and later as chief metallurgist of the company's uranium-vanadium operations under the auspices of the Manhattan Project.* From 1946-1953 he worked with US Steel Corporation on taconite concentration, and* then returned to Union Carbide where, from 1957-1964, he was manager of the Colorado uranium-vanadium operations*. Before joining Hazen Research as vice-president in 1964, he was manager of Union Carbide's mining and geologic activities and was headquartered in New York...

I bet anything he would have LOVED this forum!

I also recovered an original copy (1933) of "Gold In Them Hills" by C.B. Glasscock, a Colorado Geological Survey with Topo & geologic maps surveyed in 1909 and Iron ore from the first shipment of Orinoco Mining Company from Venezuela, January 20, 1954.

Still digging!!!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 31, 2014)

You are SO hooked! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Twistie (Mar 31, 2014)

FrugalRefiner said:


> You are SO hooked! :lol:
> 
> Dave




SO VERY HOOKED. In fact, I just pulled 2 CPU's out of the dumpster, checking them out right now.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 31, 2014)

Twistie said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > I've handled over thousands of meteorites and I don't think it is a meteorite. It looks more like a piece of complex sulphide ore to me. I'm quite confident that it isn't slag, slag usually have gas bubbles inside it, have a more fine grained and almost glassy texture.
> ...


Not much sense, 98% of all meteorites contain free iron. That results in two things...
1. almost every meteorite is strongly attracted to a magnet.
2. almost every meteorite starts to rust as soon as it hits the Earth with it's toxic oxygen.

When a meteorite is newly fallen it shows a black surface with a glassy to sooty look. There are exceptions to that rule but they are rare. After a while the oxygen and moisture starts to affect the surface and turn the free iron into rust. Over the years the surface starts to crumble and fall off until the whole meteorite is turned into dust. Since rust takes more volume than the iron the meteorite is broken up from within. This process takes from hundreds to tens of thousands of years.
Meteorites in deserts and the ones frozen into glaziers is protected the best while in tropical and tempered zones the process is quite fast.
If a meteorite lies in the desert it can be sand blasted by the wind and get a surface covering of desert varnish. At first I thought that I could see that on your rock but when I zoomed in on the picture it disappeared and it looked more like a sulphide ore.

Göran


----------



## goldenchild (Mar 31, 2014)

I tried contacting Twistie through PM but it's acting up. Says she doesn't exist as a user. I got the two samples today and will be testing tomorrow. 

GC


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 31, 2014)

spaceships said:


> Aww Goran send me some meteorites please. I'll cover the shipping! 8) 8)
> 
> Jon


With your forum name I though I would ask you for meteorites! :mrgreen: 

To get it back on topic a bit... iron meteorites contains gold up to a couple of grams per ton and the gold content is used as one way to sort iron meteorites into various groups.

Göran


----------



## Twistie (Mar 31, 2014)

goldenchild said:


> I tried contacting Twistie through PM but it's acting up. Says she doesn't exist as a user. I got the two samples today and will be testing tomorrow.
> 
> GC




Thank you
*PLEASE NO APRIL FOOL'S JOKES*! LOL


----------



## necromancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Twistie said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> > I tried contacting Twistie through PM but it's acting up. Says she doesn't exist as a user. I got the two samples today and will be testing tomorrow.
> ...



LOL, i was waiting for that comment. skip the jokes & jump right to the results. i cant wait !!


----------



## goldenchild (Apr 2, 2014)

Well... I have the results. I must say I am very disappointed for Twistie. Never before have I been so disappointed for the testing results of someone else's material. Below are pictures of the process.


Twistie sent me two samples one from each container labeling them for identification processes.







The first and easiest test I employed was the magnet test. I held a neodymium magnet to each bag and they were very attracted to the magnet. At this point I was fairly sure where it was going but to be scientific I pressed on.






The Kirkland sample (small beaker) weighed in at 2.4 grams and the Planters sample (large beaker) weighed in a 1.8 grams.












With a 50/50 HCL water solution the samples were digested on my pristine hotplate. This is at the very start of the digestion. 
The Kirkland sample is left and Planters right.






I allowed the reaction continue for about 20 minutes before turning off the hotplate. Below is immediately after shutting off the hotplate.






After the solution had been allowed to cool and all sediment had settled.






Both samples left behind a whitish grey sediment at the bottom of the beakers. I'm not sure what exactly it could be and was hoping someone
might have an idea. I can say that it doesn't look like any sponge or chloride I've dealt with before. I will filter and combine the sediments today
and expose it to sunlight.












At this point I was about four nines certain that the samples were simply iron but to be thorough I employed the tried and true stannous test.
Both tests were negative for PMs.












So at this point it's about identifying the sediment and running tests. I'll wait for some theories and test suggestions from you guys.


----------



## maynman1751 (Apr 2, 2014)

Bummer! Sorry Twistie.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 2, 2014)

Possibly a daft point but have you tested with a Geiger counter?


----------



## necromancer (Apr 2, 2014)

negative for copper, i dont see any in the reaction
so i am sticking with my original guess........

sediment from waste treatment.

i didn't see any reason to have large containers of gold powder just sitting there if there was other scraps laying around that had little PM content.

sorry Twistie, i was wishing you the best & hoping you could get that new car !!!


----------



## necromancer (Apr 2, 2014)

spaceships said:


> Possibly a daft point but have you tested with a Geiger counter?



i think the bells would have went off at the postal station if it was radioactive.


----------



## Platdigger (Apr 2, 2014)

I think the red powder could be an iron concentrate from Taconite.
The white powder residue in goldenchilds test most likely a carbonate.
Possibly calcium carbonate.


----------



## Platdigger (Apr 2, 2014)

Twistie, do you have or could you get a better close up of IMG_20140325_100100_168.jpg ?


----------



## Twistie (Apr 2, 2014)

I wanted to thank everyone on this forum who has helped me and hoped with me. It is refreshing, with all the bad news we hear, that so many were routing for and lending hand to a total stranger. No PM could inspire the human spirit as that did. This has been a wonderful ride and although I would have loved the pot o' gold, knowledge is priceless and that I have gained.

We are not quite ready to call this experience done yet.. so I have started a safety manual and my note book. I will read and most likely re read the info here and in Hoke's book. Then I will be back with a lots enthusiasm, a lot of questions and we will to process those plated parts. In the mean time there are a few other items to be addressed. I am going to read over the thread and work on understanding the right questions to ask.

With gratitude,
Beth


----------



## necromancer (Apr 2, 2014)

fantastic, you still may have a few extra dollars in the pins & parts, good to see that you will be "joining the team" 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 2, 2014)

necromancer said:


> spaceships said:
> 
> 
> > Possibly a daft point but have you tested with a Geiger counter?
> ...



Haha good point mate I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 2, 2014)

Platdigger said:


> I think the red powder could be an iron concentrate from Taconite.
> The white powder residue in goldenchilds test most likely a carbonate.
> Possibly calcium carbonate.


Any carbonate would have been obvious. Fine powdered and mixed with HCl would have released large amounts of CO2 gas. Calcium carbonate turns into calcium chloride (soluble) and gas.

Göran


----------



## Platdigger (Apr 3, 2014)

Well, I did not see the reaction, but I must have assumed most if not all of the acid was or would have been used up in the reaction.
All I know is I tried more than once to neutralize an acid mix with lime (calcium carbonate) and had very little reaction and white powder unreacted on the bottom of the vessel.
That, and the fact that many taconites have carbon or chert in their make up.

Now calcium hydroxide on the other hand has a strong reaction with acid. Much like sodium hydroxide.


----------



## GotTheBug (Apr 3, 2014)

Twistie, I'll be the first lurker on this thread to speak up as to how many were likely watching from the sidelines, not saying anything but hoping for the best for you nonetheless. I think it's absolutely awesome that you took a bit of disappointing news in such stride, and that the bug has obviously made it's way into your mind to continue.


----------



## dannlee (Apr 3, 2014)

What is truly *unique* is the jugs were not put on eBay as unsearched/untested blah blah blabber pay dirt  (just kidding, almost)

Now go find more!!


----------



## necromancer (Apr 3, 2014)

honesty is the best policy.

maybe if it was a grilled cheese sandwich with ........ silhouette it would get a good price

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/6511148/n...irgin-mary-grilled-cheese-sells/#.Uz2krvldVbE


----------



## artart47 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey!
Photobacterium sent me sample of the ore consentrate he had posted about. I tested, multiple leaches. roasted the residue to white heat then crushed it to a fine powder and repeated the leaches. No gold! No stannus reaction, not even a dusting on the glass.
What was left was the same kide of white powder that would not disolve in anything, Hommie don't play with HF . Wonder what it is?
artart47


----------

